# Curved Tanks Distort Vision of Tank?



## MrCrazymeep (Mar 20, 2016)

So I bought a curved 3.5 gallon tank instead of the 2.5 gallon bowfront tank. One thing I don't like about it is that my betta seems distorted or you can't seem him at all at certain angles, but that's whatever, cause at least my betta has more room. 

The problem I had is that he does not flare when I put a mirror in front of his tank. Does the tank distort his view of the outside? I know that he can see me since he goes to the top when I come near. He doesn't have any sickness and I bought him a week ago, and he was flaring quite a bit then, almost constantly.

Should I get a new tank?


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

Any curve to the viewing pane of a tank distorts the view. I personally don't care for bow front tanks for this reason. But it is up to you if it is something you can put up with or not. I do not know if the view from the inside (fish's view) is also distorted.


----------



## MrCrazymeep (Mar 20, 2016)

*Main Thing I was Asking*

I'm asking if my betta can see the mirror that I place outside clearly? Is there a reason why he is not flaring? He is active and not sick but still does not flare, my question is if it is the tank's fault?


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

MrCrazymeep said:


> I'm asking if my betta can see the mirror that I place outside clearly? Is there a reason why he is not flaring? He is active and not sick but still does not flare, my question is if it is the tank's fault?


I don't know, but you can test it by holding a small mirror inside the tank. Want


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

It could just be that he is still figuring out that it's his territory.
Give him a day or two to claim the space.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

They can see out of the tank and see other bets in other tanks by them. I know from having several curved tanks with bettas and seeing them interact with bettas in tanks next to them. I actually like curved non standard tanks (bubble bowls and vases 2g-8g).


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

MrCrazymeep said:


> I'm asking if my betta can see the mirror that I place outside clearly? Is there a reason why he is not flaring? He is active and not sick but still does not flare, my question is if it is the tank's fault?


Just like our view is distorted when looking through curved glass, the fish's view from the inside of the aquarium is also distorted when looking through curved glass. 

If I show my Betta a mirror pressed against the curved bowfront part of my aquarium, he often doesn't really notice or respond to it. If I show him a mirror pressed against the flat glass sides of the aquarium, he will immediately notice it and respond.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

After looking through my Betta's half-round tank from the inside there is no distortion. Same if looking from the flat back through the rounded front.

Every Betta that has been in this particular tank has been just as responsive to me as it was in flat-sided tanks. JME.


----------



## MrCrazymeep (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies!
He flared immediately when I put a mirror into the water. After that, he's starting to flare when I put the mirror outside as well! Only problem is that his dorsal fin (top fin), does not spread. One of the pictures provided shows him when I first got him, now he does not open his top fin even when flaring. Does this indicate clamped fins?


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

I was pretty horrified by the distortion initially...all I can say is I got used to it and now it's no big deal and don't notice it. There will be spots where you can't really see him..I'm pretty sure I have the same tank as you from Petsmart.

And it if is..the filter is way way too strong...I had to cover it with aquarium sponge.

I also don't see a thermometer in that tank..??? Please advise if there is one and what's the temp.


----------



## MrCrazymeep (Mar 20, 2016)

cakes488 said:


> I was pretty horrified by the distortion initially...all I can say is I got used to it and now it's no big deal and don't notice it. There will be spots where you can't really see him..I'm pretty sure I have the same tank as you from Petsmart.
> 
> And it if is..the filter is way way too strong...I had to cover it with aquarium sponge.
> 
> I also don't see a thermometer in that tank..??? Please advise if there is one and what's the temp.


Yeah, the filter is very strong, I also covered it using a cloth and rubber band. The temp is at about 76 degrees currently, it used to be at 81 but decreased and stayed at that temp for a while. 
I recently started bouncing a ball around his tank and he loves to follow it. I'm trying to teach him the trick where he follows your finger but it doesn't seem to work, I was wondering is that is the tank's fault?


----------

